# My first stem engine build



## Brian H (Feb 13, 2020)

I started this little wobble engine on Jan. 1. I was really excited to have it run the first attempt.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 13, 2020)

Did you scratch build that?  What materials did you use?  Looks great!


----------



## Brian H (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes  it was a scratch build. I used bits and pieces I was able to scrounge up. I would have liked to use more brass but I don't have access to anything big enough for this project. 
I got the plans from Ade Swash on YouTube. He has several versions of this.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 13, 2020)

Excellent work Brian. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 13, 2020)

Excellent job particularly for a first build.   I love wobblers they are fun to build and rewarding to watch them do their thing.


----------



## Bofobo (Feb 15, 2020)

Very nice! Did you do the work around for the port holes or the maths way?


----------



## Brian H (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm not sure if I understand the question. If you are asking how I figured where the port holes went, I blued the face of the frame, placed a pin in the hole and swept the cylinder on the pivot to mark the extremes


----------



## DPittman (Feb 16, 2020)

I've never quite understood the "math" way Bofobo...can you explain that?


----------



## Bofobo (Feb 16, 2020)

You understood my question perfectly, unfortunately No I cannot explain it, I did the “cheat way” myself and was hopeful Brian May have been able to break down the math if he had successfully figured it out


----------



## PeterT (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice job. The Wobbler design seems popular on the engine forum. 
Even plans for a radial!

About how much pressure is required to get it ticking over?


----------



## Brian H (Feb 16, 2020)

PeterT said:


> Nice job. The Wobbler design seems popular on the engine forum.
> Even plans for a radial!
> 
> About how much pressure is required to get it ticking over?



The pressure gauge on my regulator only goes down to 10 PSI. But, I turn it right off and then slowly turn it in about two turns. Im guessing 1.5-2 PSI.

I like the radial idea. I may just attempt one of those.


----------



## Brian H (Feb 16, 2020)

Bofobo said:


> You understood my question perfectly, unfortunately No I cannot explain it, I did the “cheat way” myself and was hopeful Brian May have been able to break down the math if he had successfully figured it out


If you look at the plans Ade Swash has on his Youtube video, the numbers are all ther, however, I didn't trust myself that I got everything accurate enough to use them so I "cheated" so it was right. I hate making parts twice...LOL


----------



## Marc Moreau (Feb 16, 2020)

Very nice job how many hours ?


----------



## Marc Moreau (Feb 16, 2020)

Did the engine running ? if yes could you make a video  ? would be nice.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 16, 2020)

Marc Moreau said:


> Did the engine running ? if yes could you make a video  ? would be nice.


What Marc said...ditto   But something that cool needs video


----------



## Brian H (Feb 25, 2020)

I'll try load a video....sorry, I can't get it to work for me.
Has any one downloaded a video? I'm getting an error message "does not have an allowable extension"


----------



## Brian H (Feb 25, 2020)

Marc Moreau said:


> Very nice job how many hours ?


I didn't keep accurate track,but, about 30-40 hours


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 25, 2020)

Need to post to YouTube or Google Drive and paste the link here. Then it will work.


----------



## Brian H (Feb 25, 2020)

Marc Moreau said:


> Did the engine running ? if yes could you make a video  ? would be nice.


I've tried to load a video but I'm not computer literate enough to make it work. I'll keep trying tho


----------



## Brian H (Feb 25, 2020)

Here is the link for the youtube video. Hopefully I did it right and you can watch it


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 25, 2020)

Sign into YouTube, click on YouTube Studio, click on Upload Video. See if you can get this far. They've updated the process a bit and I know it is frustrating if you've never done it before. The videos online that show how to do this are outdated and sometimes you just can't find the darn button you need to. I feel your pain.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes it is -- but you need to switch the video from private to public so we can all see it. One last step...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 25, 2020)

this is what we see


----------



## Brian H (Feb 25, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> What Marc said...ditto   But something that cool needs video


I managed to get the video to work using yoututbe. Check out the link below


----------



## Hruul (Feb 25, 2020)

worked for me just now. Thanks Brian, very nice.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 25, 2020)

That looks terrific. Really nice job Brian


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 25, 2020)

Is that ever neat!!!  I'm going to have to try building one now.  Nice Job

Could you plumb it for steam and run it that way?


----------



## Brian H (Feb 25, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> That looks terrific. Really nice job Brian





YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Is that ever neat!!!  I'm going to have to try building one now.  Nice Job
> 
> Could you plumb it for steam and run it that way?


Yes you could. I have grand kids that around so I chose to go with air for less chance of mishaps


----------



## Marc Moreau (Feb 25, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Brian H, post: 20845, membre: 997"] Voici le lien pour la vidéo youtube. J'espère que je l'ai bien fait et vous pouvez le regarder

[MEDIA = youtube] EgKECO1jJ0Q [/ MEDIA] [/ QUOTE]
Super nice


----------



## DPittman (Feb 26, 2020)

Keeping with the theme...here is a video of a tiny wobbler and its' boiler I made a while back. 1/4" bore x 1/2" stroke.  
You can skip to the 40 second mark as not much happens until then.  Please forgive the poor camera skills and the idiot droning on in the background.  The smell of the burner and steam and oil mix really adds to the experience!


----------



## Hruul (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks for the video D.  That is a tiny one, nice work.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Feb 26, 2020)

I like that


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 26, 2020)

I could watch that all day. Nice work.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 26, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> I could watch that all day.



You'd love my power hacksaw.  I find it mesmerizing.  Sounds like a locomotive and tends to walk all over the place if you don't block it into a corner with something LOL.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 26, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> You'd love my power hacksaw.  I find it mesmerizing.  Sounds like a locomotive and tends to walk all over the place if you don't block it into a corner with something LOL.


I remember those from my Junior High School years. You're right, there is something about those machines that is mesmerizing. Plus they resemble a steam locomotion with that reciprocal motion. I love stuff like that.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 26, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> I remember those from my Junior High School years. You're right, there is something about those machines that is mesmerizing. Plus they resemble a steam locomotion with that reciprocal motive. I love stuff like that.



Yup JHS shop.  The PHS and Shaper.  Don't recollect anything to do with a metal lathe for some reason, unless maybe it was some knurling?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 27, 2020)

In rural Saskatchewan we had an amazing JHS. We made knives, go-carts, Coleman stoves replicas etc. 

First rule was that you had to go to the drafting lab and draw your schematics and produce a bill of materials

We had a mill that was used to machine brass for the guards/hilts on the knives . I watch forged in fire and laugh at how nice they have it. We were only allowed power tools to hog out the rough shape of the knife. No power sander after that, only filing

And hand sanding.......



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 27, 2020)

kevin.decelles said:


> In rural Saskatchewan we had an amazing JHS. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice memories. Funny how stuff in those young years become hobbies with so many of us now.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 1, 2020)

Ahhhh… the plans for the WigWag are in mm.  Are there inch size plans available?

Trying to size out the stock required in inches is proving to be a challenge!

Craig


----------



## Brian H (Mar 6, 2020)

DPittman said:


> Keeping with the theme...here is a video of a tiny wobbler and its' boiler I made a while back. 1/4" bore x 1/2" stroke.
> You can skip to the 40 second mark as not much happens until then.  Please forgive the poor camera skills and the idiot droning on in the background.  The smell of the burner and steam and oil mix really adds to the experience!



I think that's awesome. Did you find working on such a small scale to be difficult? I am very intrigued by miniatures but wasn't sure my skills were up to the task.


----------



## Brian H (Mar 6, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Ahhhh… the plans for the WigWag are in mm.  Are there inch size plans available?
> 
> Trying to size out the stock required in inches is proving to be a challenge!
> 
> Craig



I had to fudge my sizes a wee bit to accommodate the pieces I had on hand. I think the critical dimensions are the distances from the center of the crankshaft and piston travel in the cylinder. I'm certainly no engineer, but, those are the ones I focused on getting really accurate. I don't think stock size is critical.
Just my two cents. Someone with more experience feel free to correct me


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 6, 2020)

I did a search for the Fancy II and came across this site with a collection of plans for wobblers.
http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html
Interesting little units


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 6, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> I did a search for the Fancy II and came across this site with a collection of plans for wobblers.
> http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html
> Interesting little units



That's quite the collection of plans.  Thanks for posting it


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 6, 2020)

Brian H said:


> I had to fudge my sizes a wee bit to accommodate the pieces I had on hand. I think the critical dimensions are the distances from the center of the crankshaft and piston travel in the cylinder. I'm certainly no engineer, but, those are the ones I focused on getting really accurate. I don't think stock size is critical.
> Just my two cents. Someone with more experience feel free to correct me




Ya, I concluded the same thing and have started to cobble together a vertical wigwag.  Did you use bronze bushings/bearings as per the plans?


----------



## DPittman (Mar 7, 2020)

Brian H said:


> I think that's awesome. Did you find working on such a small scale to be difficult? I am very intrigued by miniatures but wasn't sure my skills were up to the task.


No not so bad actually. I would encourage you to try and don't be hesitant of your skills, you quickly gain experience and skills with these little simple projects and the materials they use are minimal.


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 8, 2020)

You can hobble together a wobbler pretty easy, Mr Peterson aka mrPete222 aka tubalcain has lots of helpful and varied Youtube videos on the subject, including a minimal tool version with washers for fly wheels and large multi piece end-table sized free standing one.


----------



## Brian H (Mar 13, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Ya, I concluded the same thing and have started to cobble together a vertical wigwag.  Did you use bronze bushings/bearings as per the plans?


Yes I did. PA has a nice selection of bronze bushings for a very reasonable price.
Since I can't find any brass here in Saskatoon I've had to get creative.


----------



## Brian H (Mar 13, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> I did a search for the Fancy II and came across this site with a collection of plans for wobblers.
> http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html
> Interesting little units



There are some really intriguing projects there. Thanks for the link!


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 13, 2020)

Brian H said:


> Yes I did. PA has a nice selection of bronze bushings for a very reasonable price.
> Since I can't find any brass here in Saskatoon I've had to get creative.








This is my build so far, working on the piston as we speak.

Did you ream the axle holes as per the plans?  I don't have reamers.


----------



## Brian H (Mar 13, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> View attachment 8009
> 
> This is my build so far, working on the piston as we speak.
> 
> Did you ream the axle holes as per the instructions?  I don't have reamers.



Very Nice. Yes, I did ream the holes. I got a set of metric reamers from Banggood for pretty cheap. I don't think it is absolutely necessary tho. I found there is alot of leniency with tolerances. The tighter the tolerances the smoother it runs.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 13, 2020)

Brian H said:


> Very Nice. Yes, I did ream the holes. I got a set of metric reamers from Banggood for pretty cheap. I don't think it is absolutely necessary tho. I found there is alot of leniency with tolerances. The tighter the tolerances the smoother it runs.



If you used metric reamers where the heck did you get metric silver steel from?  My lathe doesn't cut metric threads, so I'm going to have improvise some how.


----------



## Brian H (Mar 13, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> If you used metric reamers where the heck did you get metric silver steel from?  My lathe doesn't cut metric threads, so I'm going to have improvise some how.



I lucked out and had a broken drill extension that polished to 6mm. And my lathe is all metric since it's a Chinese import. I have trouble doing imperial threading...I'm actually looking at getting a 3D printer to make the change gears I need since they can't be purchased as far as I can tell


----------



## PeterT (Mar 13, 2020)

By silver steel I assume you mean drill rod (as opposed to ground hardened shaft stock)? 

KBC sells metric O-1 drill rod for about the same price as comparable IMP size. Metric only comes in O-1 at KBC whereas IMP drill rod is available in O, W or A
For example https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-950M-004
Just as a heads up, they do fall within the tolerance on diameter range but I have measured eccentricity so its best to lap them a bit so they are truly circular if running in a bushing.

Ground & hardened drill rod can also be purchased, but they are short lengths like 3-4". You can grind them but not practical to machine them.


----------



## trlvn (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm not sure what change gear options you have, but AIUI a lot of "Imperial" lathes can cut threads that are close enough to metric sizes to work just fine.  For example, my ancient Atlas 618 has these options:





The pitches are not exact but they are usually good enough for real world use.  Or so I read.

Craig in Oakville


----------



## Brian H (Mar 14, 2020)

trlvn said:


> I'm not sure what change gear options you have, but AIUI a lot of "Imperial" lathes can cut threads that are close enough to metric sizes to work just fine.  For example, my ancient Atlas 618 has these options:
> 
> View attachment 8011
> The pitches are not exact but they are usually good enough for real world use.  Or so I read.
> ...


I do have the list with all the configurations for my lathe I just can't find the correct size gears with the correct number of teeth


----------



## Brent H (Mar 14, 2020)

Could you not just go imperial and use a 1/4" (6.35mm)  then you are threading 1/4" on your lathe.....reamer would be pretty cheap....

Metric system sucks for building things..IMO


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 14, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> View attachment 8009
> 
> This is my build so far, working on the piston as we speak.
> 
> Did you ream the axle holes as per the plans?  I don't have reamers.


I built one like this, no ream required, did use a pos cheap drill to, just make the axle for the hole after the hole is drilled


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 14, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> I don't have reamers.




I wonder if you could make yourself a D-bit single lip cutter of appropriate size to finish the axle bushes after drilling.

Clickspring shows how to make one here: http://www.clickspringprojects.com/d-bit-single-flute-milling-cutter.html


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 14, 2020)

RobinHood said:


> I wonder if you could make yourself a D-bit single lip cutter of appropriate size to finish the axle bushes after drilling.
> 
> Clickspring shows how to make one here: http://www.clickspringprojects.com/d-bit-single-flute-milling-cutter.html


I used this d bit in the most rudimentary way, I used a tent peg, and rocks to hammer and shape it then drilled a 2”deep hole in wood by hand. It worked great fit the rope I needed and only took 2 hours. 

Chris does a better job on his but I can attest that the tool does work


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 14, 2020)

Bofobo said:


> I used this d bit in the most rudimentary way, I used a tent peg, and rocks to hammer and shape it then drilled a 2”deep hole in wood by hand. It worked great fit the rope I needed and only took 2 hours.




ok.... now you have to tell us what motivated this endeavor.


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 14, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> ok.... now you have to tell us what motivated this endeavor.


Trying to make smoke signals around a campfire


----------

